# Turbo RDA Ohm Nation



## Rafique (19/2/15)

Your thoughts

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6smHsgS4RGA

Be on the look out for the Turbo RDA by Ohm Nation. This RDA is like no other. It will revolutionize the vape community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (19/2/15)

i'm definitely going to give this one a try... most definitely... just have to find a way to get rid of the whistling sound... that could become annoying...

I have seen some pre production models, and there they used a actual metal "fan" instead of plastic like you will get in the Trubo.. perhaps replacing that with a similarly modeled, but metal (heavier) fan blade would help with the noise..

Will see when we get our hands on it, hehe


----------



## Rafique (19/2/15)

Wish it didnt have such a big drip tip though, lol yeah the sound it makes is annoying


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/15)

Wow, that's some insane clouds for a quick drag


----------



## JW Flynn (19/2/15)

Rafique said:


> Wish it didn't have such a big drip tip though, lol yeah the sound it makes is annoying


lol, can you call it a drip tip? lol... ja a bit smaller like the doge v2 would have been better, there is also another top cap included in your purchase... that allows you to clip on normal drip tips... but that apparently limits the workings for the "fan / turbo"


----------

